# First day of boardslides!!!



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

after spending the first half of the day getting my balance for back boards, I finally got them!!!

* hopefully it will work with these links *

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10100101946719983&set=vb.23210369&type=2&theater


then stepped it up to a big rail, and had total success!!! so stoked


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10100101949843723&set=vb.23210369&type=2&theater


at the end of the day, i started on some front boards, and I rode a few away but they werent very clean looking, nor did i get them on video...but ima keep at it!



and this is similar to the first one, but with a better boardslide and no 180 out of the 5050

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10100102487975303&set=vb.23210369&type=2&theater


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

damn, how do i embed these fb vids???


----------



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

You can always try a link or load it to another site then link that. 
You or an admin can try something like http://forum.yetanotherforum.net/yaf_postst10505_Facebook-Video-Embedding--similar-to-youtube.aspx although this is a year old but it does not hurt to search how to embed FB video to forum site. That's how I found this.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

okay, i put the direct links, and i think its working, cause i also changed the privacy setting on the vids to be viewable by the public....lemme know whatcha think and any pointers some you pros might have for me are always welcome


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

very nice, those were your 1st ones correct. That feeling is so awesome when you actually nail a trick you've been working on or wanting to do. Hopefully this week I will be at your level and try some myself.  I was so stoked to just ride that long grab rail this week.
Keep up the progress


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

slyder said:


> very nice, those were your 1st ones correct. That feeling is so awesome when you actually nail a trick you've been working on or wanting to do. Hopefully this week I will be at your level and try some myself. I was so stoked to just ride that long grab rail this week.
> Keep up the progress


thanks :thumbsup:, yup, that was my first day of boardslides, started 5050s at end of last season, then first trip this year I learned the 180 off from a 5050, and now on this second time this year learned front and back boards...my front boards are still a lil sketchy tho and didnt get any on film...good luck to you as well, way easier actually then the way we all build it up in our heads....just go for it, realize your mistake and correct...think i only slipped out onto my butt like 3 times the whole day...and on that bigger step up rail, i rode away on every attempt of the day...just commit, and you got it


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:. Nice I'll be doing my first board slides this year too.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Aghh good ole Cat. Man I forgot how much fun snowboarding is in the South this time of year. So slushy just like a spring day. Bad part about it is it could be 40 one day and the next a high of 15. Thats not really fun due to ice. Congrats on the boardslides. Always fun learning new tricks :thumbsup:


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

dreampow said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:. Nice I'll be doing my first board slides this year too.


thanks!! get it!



snowvols said:


> Aghh good ole Cat. Man I forgot how much fun snowboarding is in the South this time of year. So slushy just like a spring day. Bad part about it is it could be 40 one day and the next a high of 15. Thats not really fun due to ice. Congrats on the boardslides. Always fun learning new tricks :thumbsup:


ahh yes, the good ole Cat indeed my friend....yea it was like 50ish degrees past two days, and slushy as can be... rather be riding slush than nothing at all tho  and usually towards end of day, im bored of shredding the "mountain" and just lap the park for the remainder...beginning of Feb tho, ill get to see what its all about in Summit Co.....cant wait for that trip...all cat riding till then

new tricks is the tits


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

oh yea, and heres the wifee gettin after it too!!

Evie shreddin | Facebook



and her third try on a boardslide, she should get them dialed next trip up

More Evie | Facebook


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

I laugh everytime i watch that second one of the wifee, throws her hands up and falls on her butt...classic


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

nice! i too was super stoked the very first attempt at board slides this season and i nailed it super clean, and even rode switch out, dont know how that one happened. i realized i didnt leave any thing behind last season and i was right back to where i left off in a matter of hours. the one thing i need to keep in mind for BSs is to make sure the board is perpendicular to the feature. some times ill get on to it, rotate my board almost to a BS, but leave my shoulders in a semi 50/50 orientation, so then the board instantly just goes back to 50/50 and i slide off.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> nice! i too was super stoked the very first attempt at board slides this season and i nailed it super clean, and even rode switch out, dont know how that one happened. i realized i didnt leave any thing behind last season and i was right back to where i left off in a matter of hours. the one thing i need to keep in mind for BSs is to make sure the board is perpendicular to the feature. some times ill get on to it, rotate my board almost to a BS, but leave my shoulders in a semi 50/50 orientation, so then the board instantly just goes back to 50/50 and i slide off.


it sounds like your riding on to the feature instead of jumping onto it...if thats the case, i have found my best boardslides come from a nice ollie up and turn my shoulders in the air and land in a boardslide vs. riding on and trying to turn the board. just went again last night and had some super nice back boards going on a nice 20ish ft rail....

also, ive found, at least for me being newer at boardslides, that which way i come off (switch or reg) is kind of decided for me based on which way i was leaning a lil more too...as i get them more and more dialed in, ill hopefully be more consistently balanced in the center of the rail and not slightly falling towards one side...cause the times that i ride them best i am completely centered and balanced on the rail and then i can choose wether to come off switch or ret


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

your fs board slides are looking proper! good job!


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

jyuen said:


> your fs board slides are looking proper! good job!


thx! :thumbsup: but from my understanding, theyre called back boardslides, which i agree makes no sense, but apparently in rail terminology its back asswards when it comes to the terms


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

threej21 said:


> it sounds like your riding on to the feature instead of jumping onto it...if thats the case, i have found my best boardslides come from a nice ollie up and turn my shoulders in the air and land in a boardslide vs. riding on and trying to turn the board. just went again last night and had some super nice back boards going on a nice 20ish ft rail....
> 
> also, ive found, at least for me being newer at boardslides, that which way i come off (switch or reg) is kind of decided for me based on which way i was leaning a lil more too...as i get them more and more dialed in, ill hopefully be more consistently balanced in the center of the rail and not slightly falling towards one side...cause the times that i ride them best i am completely centered and balanced on the rail and then i can choose wether to come off switch or ret


ya, the only rails they had the first day were ride on. once the street rails get put up ill give it a go jumping and rotating to the BS


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

cool, just fyi, you can start practicing jumping on even on the ride on style rails, and its actually not a bad idea since you dont have the front lip of the rail/box to get hung on while trying the jumping on


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

threej21 said:


> thx! :thumbsup: but from my understanding, theyre called back boardslides, which i agree makes no sense, but apparently in rail terminology its back asswards when it comes to the terms


Easy way to understand the terminology is if your back is facing the rail it's a backside trick, if your front is facing the rail it's a frontside trick.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice job! I saw you guys making laps on thursday maybe? I can't remember. Those boardslides are looking solid.:thumbsup:


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

Catman said:


> Nice job! I saw you guys making laps on thursday maybe? I can't remember. Those boardslides are looking solid.:thumbsup:


thanks, and yea you prolly saw us on thursday. we rode marathon on wednesday and from like 10-5 on thursday before heading home...then we went back on sunday night for night session...we are going back this thursday with a few people, feel free to come say hello :thumbsup:


----------

